# Giant OCR 1 Question



## ctmoore79 (Jul 25, 2011)

I am on the market for a road bike and have found a 2007 Giant OCR 1 for what I believe to be a reasonable price. I am wondering if anyone has any experience with this model and what I should look for when/if I go look at it. The bike is an XL, I am 6'3", 185lbs and have a 34" inseam so I believe the size should work out for me. I am asking all of this because the bike is about an hours drive away and want to make sure it is worth driving out to see it or not.


----------



## InsanityBeckons (May 18, 2010)

I have 3 friends that ride OCR 3's and have no issues with them. If the price is good and the bike fits, get it. Should be a great starter bike.
As for the hour drive, ask to meet halfway and both you go out for a ride. You'll get a chance to try the bike out and pick some one brain about riding. Might find a buddy to ride with also.


----------



## peterk (Jun 28, 2008)

I have been riding an OCR2. I have over 5,000 miles on it. It is a great frame. I have used it for centuries and fast group rides. My only complaint about the bike in its original form was the seat; just too much cushioning. But that was easily fixed. 

Pete


----------



## ctmoore79 (Jul 25, 2011)

Thank you both for the information. I think I am going to drive out and see how the bike feels.


----------



## plimpington2 (Jul 8, 2011)

I have been riding an OCR 1 for about three years now. In my estimation, it is a very nice bike. Mine has Ultegra derailers and shifters/brake levers and a Truvitiv crank (which I think it pretty good). It's a compact frameset with pretty deeply dished seat stays to soak up the road. The fork is bladed and carbon (as is the seat post) and the wheels are rock solid. The stem is crap (it is made of several parts, highly adjustable for height and therefore noisy ("creaky"?)) - I would replace it with something cheap and standard. Otherwise, you can't go wrong. 

Retail was $1050 when new. 

I'm on a Felt F5 now (as of the day before yesterday) and it IS better, but not uniformally or overwhelmingly so). 

Judd


----------



## ctmoore79 (Jul 25, 2011)

Good information. The one I am looking at has 105 all around but should still work fine. Thanks for your help with this question.


----------

